# JD 466 baler monitor problems



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

Need some help. Got a JD 466 baler .Will bale fine for a few rolls then the tying symbol comes on while baling but doesn't tie and is always on and sometimes is flashes "low voltage" then goes off. you can manually hit the wrap button for a few times then you have to juggle between the retract button and wrap button. Had the monitor sent off last year and had it rebuilt. It gets really hot on the backside of the monitor. Was wondering if it was a bad accuator.other than not tying it bales fine. Any help would be great.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

kinda sounds like the actuator. Next time it does it jump out and see if the actuator is getting hot. may be building too much resistance and pulling down the voltage.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you tried switching onto the channel in monitor that checks voltage draw when actuator arm is cycled? Have you checked operating voltage of monitor on channel 15 IIRC? Is monitor powered through tractor wiring harness or direct from battery?


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

Tx Jim the monitor is powered thru the wiring harness. I haven't checked the monitor in channel 15 but will.

Would the low voltage cause the monitor to get hot like it does?

Thanks guys hope to bale some Monday if this rain will ever stop.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Need a little rain out here so we can finish the season. Hay is turning to dust.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Triple R said:


> Tx Jim the monitor is powered thru the wiring harness. I haven't checked the monitor in channel 15 but will.
> 
> Would the low voltage cause the monitor to get hot like it does?
> 
> Thanks guys hope to bale some Monday if this rain will ever stop.


I have never witnessed a monitor getting hot. Heat usually indicates a poor connection. By chance have you contacted the company that refurbished your monitor? I had to wire my monitor on my 4255 direct to battery to keep monitor supplied with enough voltage.


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

So here is what I've done . Checked on channel 15 which shows voltage it reads 14.5. When I activate the tying arm is goes to 12 which is in the safe range. Then went to channel 14to check actuator current. When extending the arm is goes from 2 to 7 .The book says it should show between 4 to 7. Then you continue to operate actuator to full stroke and should stall(load) at a current reading between"40" and "55". mine reads "36". Went and borrowed a neighbor's monitor and wiring harness and it read the same thing so that rules out the monitor "phew". Cleaned the connections at the battery and it is wired straight from the battery to the monitor. Went back to channel 15 and operated the actuator arm to see if voltage dropped and it stayed at 12.2.Called my John Deere dealer to see if he could help and he thinks it from the battery to the monitor. I've traced the wires and it good from there. So hope that with this info somebody can figure this out. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I suggest to bale with monitor wired direct to battery as you state it is to see if that relieves the problem.


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

It has been wired directly to battery the whole time. When the actuator goes thru and stall (loads) the display lights on the monitor dims a bit. how can I test the actuator to rule it out as the problem other than thru channel "14".


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry I misunderstood you as I thought earlier you stated monitor was wired through tractor harness. Channel 14 is all I can remember and my operators manual is in my tractor out in the field(I hope) where I left it yesterday


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

Got a mechanic to come by this afternoon and tried debug some things. Ruled out the wire from the battery to the monitor. hooked a voltmeter to the wires before it goes into the actuator and it held voltage there so ruled it out. Cycled actuator several times tying to see if actuator would get hot and it was fine. running out of ideas to find this "Gremlin". Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

poor ground?? taking a stab here


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Bazooka said:


> poor ground?? taking a stab here


Also check the actuator wire connections for signs of arcing, if all that looks acceptable, check the crimps on the wire pins for a partially broken wire. Never seen that on a baler harness, but I have on tractors,combines and skid steers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Triple R said:


> So here is what I've done . Checked on channel 15 which shows voltage it reads 14.5. When I activate the tying arm is goes to 12 which is in the safe range. Then went to channel 14to check actuator current. When extending the arm is goes from 2 to 7 .The book says it should show between 4 to 7. Then you continue to operate actuator to full stroke and should stale(load) at a current reading between"40" and "55". mine reads "36". Went and borrowed a neighbor's monitor and wiring harness and it read the same thing so that rules out the monitor "phew". Cleaned the connections at the battery and it is wired straight from the battery to the monitor. Went back to channel 15 and operated the actuator arm to see if voltage dropped and it stayed at 12.2.Called my John Deere dealer to see if he could help and he thinks it from the battery to the monitor. I've traced the wires and it good from there. So hope that with this info somebody can figure this out. Thanks


So does every time this problem occur you get the low voltage display? I don't know much about the 466 but I'm not sure I follow the "40" and "55" reading....what is this suppose to be reading? Is it (actuator) suppose to draw 40 to 55 amps before it stalls or is there some other type of limiting device that stops the actuator? That's a lot of amperage to draw through the monitor, for sure it doesn't seem right.....idk
Another thing that seems a bit suspicious, it "reads 2-7 while operating actuator but it says it should read 4-7". That means the actuator is drawing less amperage than the book calls for....that's kinda strange.....although the fact that it doesn't read any more than 7 seems to indicate that the actuator is not the culprit.

The monitor, is both + and - run to the battery? I assume the ground runs in the harness to the baler.....
I think it could be a poor connection like bazooka mentioned but the error message of low voltage should be a big clue.....


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

Bazooka- did find the negative wire at the battery was a little lose, but still doing the same thing.

Some devildog- it doesn't always show low voltage. it reads "36

" when you extend the arm all the way across to the right side of the baler and hold it or bottom it out. I'm assuming that it is ohms not amps but just going by what the manual says it should read.

did find that there is a twine wrap sensor on the actuator not sure if that might be the problem or not.

really appreciate all the info and advice. Maybe directly we'll get it figured out.Thanks


----------



## Triple R (Sep 17, 2015)

ok you guys are not going to believe this baled 96 rolls yesterday and worked just fine. Maybe whatever we did cleaning the connections work. We did replace a micro switch on the tailgate latch. We will see next time. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you got it going

Jim


----------

